
The Complete Corpus of Anglo-Saxon Poetry - masterofcookies
http://www.sacred-texts.com/neu/ascp/
======
cmroanirgo
There's an amazing list of texts to ferret out and read on that site. I
stumbled across "The Report on Unidentified Flying Objects"

> This is Edward J. Ruppelt's memoir of his role in the seminal US Air Force
> UFO study projects: Projects Sign, Grudge and Blue Book. According to this
> account, he coined the acronym 'UFO' and put many of the official procedures
> for reporting and studying UFOs in place.

[http://www.sacred-texts.com/ufo/rufo/index.htm](http://www.sacred-
texts.com/ufo/rufo/index.htm)

------
SmokeGS
Bless google translate's heart I can read about half of the words on any poem
presented here.

~~~
dghf
Google Translate's rendering of "Dream of the Rood" ([http://www.sacred-
texts.com/neu/ascp/a02_05.htm](http://www.sacred-
texts.com/neu/ascp/a02_05.htm)), lines 10-12:

    
    
        feathers need to be looked after. Neither is it true that the offcodes are algae, 
        but they are kept half- 
        gassed, but they are too muddy, and they are scarce.

------
stan_rogers
I actually find this harder to read with W/w substituting for Ƿ/ƿ (wynn). Odd
that context will do that. At least thorn and eth didn't become _th_.

------
sneakernets
It's like someone took Icelandic and English and threw them into a blender. I
dig it.

~~~
hprotagonist
Other way around. This is a major ingredient what went into the blender that
produced modern english and icelandic both.

~~~
sneakernets
Makes sense. I can stumble through a Scandinavian text way easier than I can
anything German.

------
sfc32
Nice to see a site _not_ built on Bootstrap, but it is quite ... minimal

